# Pics of my tort yard



## chadk (Jun 16, 2010)

Have a few pics of my tort yard from last month I thought I'd share.

The weeds are out of control and need to be weed wacked and mowed down. I had been hoping the 2 torts would be able to keep it trimmed, but that just isn't happening. Maybe when i eventually have all 3 in there....















And here are some random pics from that last month or so of the family and our little farm\zoo...































This is our rope swing. The kids love it. It it tied off REALLY high up. And the goats like to play with them as well.




The goat will climb on to the swing like this and play around several times a day...





Spring at our favorite park on Puget Sound (cell phone pics...):







































The Olympic Mountains from accross the Puget Sound:








Bald Eagles at the beach:





Homeschool time with our little helper:


----------



## rwfoss (Jun 16, 2010)

Those were a blast to look through! Your kids are adorable!! Kids with the bunny, and baby duck - priceless! Your torts looks pretty happy in their yard. (Wish I had more than dirty out here in AZ.)


----------



## Missy (Jun 16, 2010)

Just loved your pics and meeting your beautiful family.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 16, 2010)

Poot torts...can't keep up with the yard maintenance


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jun 16, 2010)

OK, judgment time. 

Best photo to enter in photo contest: close-up of duckling with boy looking down (a sure winner). 

Best kid shot: daughter with "the shoes that work"--her face says it all. 

Honorable mention (and more than just "mention"): the goat on the ramp waiting its turn for the swing. Are you expecting us to be so gullible as to believe that goat gets into the rope to play on its own every day? Does it really? 

Great album, as usual. The photography is excellent, but to be fair you've got some pretty sweet subjects to illustrate.


----------



## chadk (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Seriously, that goat DOES play on the swing several times a day with no help from us. I want to get it on video some time


----------



## allegraf (Jun 16, 2010)

Those pictures were great! I agree, the goat on the rope swing was hilarious. It is trying to play with it but not doing such a good job! So cute! Does the goat really swing?


----------



## chadk (Jun 16, 2010)

not really swinging... Just walking around like that for a few minutes and sometimes getting the backen or front end off the ground...


----------



## ChiKat (Jun 16, 2010)

You always take the BEST pictures!! You have a beautiful family- I love the picture of your daughter with the mismatching shoes. How adorable 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Angi (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow!!! That is a fabulous yard you have. How many kids do you have? It lookks like a bunch

HaHa The pic with the torts finally came up. I thought you lived in a rain forrest. Your yard is still very nice. Looks like a fun place to raise kids and animals.


----------



## PetHumanOfFrancis (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow gorgeous kids! (and pets!)


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 16, 2010)

Well, I am not a kid person as you know, but your daughter with the miss-matched shoes would be my pick for best picture. That would win the prize in any contest. It's simply the best shot. What a cute face.
Did I hear you saying you wanted to borrow Bob for a few days? I'd bet he'd mow that down in a week.
From what I've learned it seems the taller the weeds or grass gets the starch in them gets bitter and that's why they don't eat it after it gets a certain height. But who really knows. You're just about 300 miles from me aren't you? that's not too far for me to drive Bob and I bet your kids would enjoy him too. I loved your pictures.[/i]


----------



## chadk (Jun 16, 2010)

Any time you wanna drive Bob over, you are BOTH weclome


----------



## Scooter (Jun 16, 2010)

Wonderful pictures! You have a beautiful family!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 16, 2010)

chadk said:


> Any time you wanna drive Bob over, you are BOTH weclome



Actually, I was thinking of sending Bob up by himself...


----------



## ROFLCHOPTER94 (Jun 16, 2010)

Yay! I'm now happy to know that I'm not the only Washingtonian on this forum!


----------



## bubbles1 (Jun 24, 2010)

chadk said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Seriously, that goat DOES play on the swing several times a day with no help from us. I want to get it on video some time



Hey Chad-I saw that you have 2 RTs. Do you like having 2? Do they get along? Do they interact? Would you suggest 2?


----------



## pugsandkids (Jun 24, 2010)

Chad you take amazing pictures, thank you for sharing them with us! Beautiful kiddos, wonderful scenery (don't you love living the the Northwest?), and adorable critters. 

Goats are always good for a laugh, its a good thing I don't have acerage.


----------



## chadk (Jun 24, 2010)

bubbles1 said:


> chadk said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys.
> ...



My male is a bit aggressive, but nothing too bad. He is also much smaller than her, so she can just push him away if she wants. With enough space, multiple hides, etc, it can be done quite easily.


----------



## terryo (Jun 24, 2010)

Looking at your pictures, I become totally speechless. You are very blessed, my friend....very blessed.


----------



## Tom (Jun 24, 2010)

Your family and animals are a treat to see, but I want you to know that everybody in the Southwest is drooling over your weeds. Seriously, my three would take that down in less than a week and be in tortoise heaven.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 24, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> chadk said:
> 
> 
> > Any time you wanna drive Bob over, you are BOTH weclome
> ...


Maggie, are you letting Bob drive by himself now??  The worst part of it is, I am sitting here so easily visualizing him just trying that stunt.


----------

